# American Moving with Ukrainian Wife to Italy



## dr_italia (Dec 10, 2012)

HI, 

I am hoping for some advice as to someplace cheap to live in the least expensive bearable area. I know Sicily has great weather and may be cheaper, and I'm wondering if even small towns have broadband internet now.

I wanted to ask the two sisters if they know of any houses or apartments in their area, but I don't have five posts yet so I can't message anyone. 

Anyway, just looking for connections, my experience in several countries is that going through official real estate agents doesn't get you as good a deal as dealing directly with owners. 

I am of American origin, but have Italian citizenship through my grandfather. i


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

If you're Italian (carry an Italian passport etc) then it's much easier. If you don't hold Italian citizenship then the income requirements for a visa are much higher then the average Italian wage. That should give you an idea of income/cost issues.

Broadband depends on your location. There are small towns with ultra fast service and others you'll be lucky to get a cell phone connection. Be wary of anybody that gives you a blanket answer. Go to the Telecom Italia website and plug the address into the broadband service page. Even if they say the location has service it's not always 100% accurate.

Verifica copertura

Vast majority of Italy isn't that expensive. If you avoid the touristy areas then you'll likely find costs bearable. Be careful of areas that seem cheap up front. There can be hidden costs. No public transit. Maybe cold winters mean higher heating. Maybe more traveling to the shops.

If it was me I'd start by making a list of the things you must have. A second list of the things you'd like to have. Then use that to narrow down the search.

No point somebody suggesting a small hill top village if you must have a beach in walking distance.


----------

